# Marriage Registration of parents



## aarangara (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi expats,

I am born to Indian citizens. My mother has now Portuguese passport. 

I also want to acquire Portuguest passport. From the consular website in India, among the required documents for me, one was "Marriage Certificate of my parents"

Now the only concern I am having is :

My parents marriage was registered in local civil marriage registration office in 1995 and my born year is 1989. 

According to our religious documents, there were married in 1988. 

I don't know if this will stop my process of obtaining Portuguese passport.

So I needed your advice about this.

Shall I go for date changes procedure (it will take long time as per my knowledge) ?

Or is there some provision if the religious marriage certificate (muslim marriage) will help me?


----------

